# OST from "The leftovers"



## erickisat

Im new here so bear with me....

Im writing a paper on the question that if the music from "the leftovers" has any connection with the fact that the producers are throwing off the audience by stating that it is not the rapture yet the intro has strong religious tones and the soundtrack is primarily classical by the artist Max Richter.

basically if the music is in any way religious


----------



## drpraetorus

Not quite sure what "the leftovers" is.


----------



## Art Rock

The leftovers link.


----------

